# 니 어머니는 정말 멋있셔 / 네 어머니는 정말 멋있으셔



## RadkeRonnie

I know a Korean girl who is two years younger than me. We went to the same school last year. She just posted a picture of her and her mom on Facebook. I think her mom is the coolest person ever, so I want to say this:

니 어머니는 정말 멋있셔. 

Is this appropriate?


----------



## kenjoluma

Yes, it is.

By the way, the correct orthography is:
네 어머니는 정말 멋있으셔.

* 네, long story short, can be pronunced [니]. 
** the polite marker 시 requires '으' in front of it when the stem ends with a consonant, which is ㅆ in this case.


----------



## 조금만

Linguistically appropriate? In the form now corrected by kenjoluma, sure.

But pyschologically advisable? It depends on how many of those TV dramas about ajummas and younger men your girlfriend (and/or her mama) have been watching recently. Such liaisons are something of a national obsession in some sectors of Korean society at the moment.


----------



## everydayhappyday

I would say "너희 어머님 멋있으신 것 같아."
어머님 is more polite than 어머니 and since you are expressing your thought you can say "같아"which means 'look like / seem / I think'.


----------

